# 1994 altima into an awd..help info?



## mrgustoner (May 19, 2011)

i saw on youtube that there are some awd altimas (bluebirds) out in wherever they come from, if anybody has some info on how/where i could get some parts shipped from and any help would be appreciated


----------



## 02midnightmadmax (May 19, 2011)

I have a buddy with an awd 93 sentra but it wasnt worth the work we pretty much found an old 300zx with awd at a pull apart...Then a rear end off a mustang fox body...not worth the work...waste of time and money needless to say that piece of junk fell appart


----------

